# New Aquarium Store



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Just saw a new aquarium store.....Mississauga Aquarium......opening soon.
Looks like a FW store but no idea as to details
Its nearby BA/AK/Dragon, location is few stores away from the former Cam's Aquarium.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Lakeshore aquarium


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

From Kijiji 
"Lakeshore Aquarium will be relocating to 1125 Dundas st. East Mississauga in Fall. 
We look forward to your continued patronage. We will be happy to serve you there. See you again. "
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/m...eshore-aquarium-will-be-relocating/1008993506


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Cimmel1 said:


> From Kijiji
> "Lakeshore Aquarium will be relocating to 1125 Dundas st. East Mississauga in Fall.
> We look forward to your continued patronage. We will be happy to serve you there. See you again. "
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/m...eshore-aquarium-will-be-relocating/1008993506


This is great news. Not because I want to shop at this store but rather I'm already looking forward to the extended 25% off at Big Al's. 
--
Paul


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hmmm Big Al's is getting more and more competition.
I have heard a lot of bad reports about this Lakeshore aquarium. I will go check it out next time I am visiting that area.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh wow. Dundas is turning into the red light district for Aquarists lol

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Holidays said:


> Lakeshore aquarium


Between R2O and Big Al's,east of Stanfield st. or Contitution rd.It'll be an aquarium district.Lmao


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Mykuhl said:


> Hmmm Big Al's is getting more and more competition.
> I have heard a lot of bad reports about this Lakeshore aquarium. I will go check it out next time I am visiting that area.


The store/space they have taken is bigger then former Cam's Aquarium, lets hope it will be good store.


----------



## aquaticwarehouse858 (Mar 26, 2021)

Aquatic Warehouse offers wholesale aquarium supplies with high quality products at an affordable price. Our inventory include aeration products, aquariums, feeding implements, auto feeders, heaters, LED lighting, T-5 lighting, medications and treatments, *pond equipment*, freshwater plant supplements, filtration, ultraviolet sterilizers, and protein skimmers. Whether you are looking for freshwater plant accessories or simple cleaning and maintenance tools, we are a one-stop-shop for aquarium and pond products online. You can also shop our gift cards. Buy online or visit our store, we are open 7 days a week. For more information, give us a call at 858-467-9297 today.


----------

